
Commission to present revamped ePrivacy proposal - Tomte
https://www.euractiv.com/section/data-protection/news/commission-to-present-revamped-eprivacy-proposal/
======
houndpoundround
You'd think Europeans would want to foster a real tech market before trying to
regulate it but I guess it's cheaper to just leave the expensive heavy lifting
to the US and China.

